# When is a Coach most beneficial?



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

Let me start by saying I'm really new to archery. I bought a compound bow in November and have been shooting 2-3 times a week, weather permitting.

I know at some point I am going to want the benefits of one-on-one instruction from a coach but money is a big factor.

If I can only afford a coach for a short time; would it be more beneficial for me to find a coach now, while I'm still trying to work out proper form and anchor points that I can hit consistently. Or should I wait until I'm more knowledgeable and familiar with my setup?

Also, any tips on "vetting" a good coach would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Form is everything and you dont want to build bad habits needing to be fixed after you "hone" them. You can get alot of info online. Start with stance, grip and anchor to get an idea.

Personally, i think a coach is good anytime. In the beginning, its good to make sure you start right and the bow actually fits you. Have someone give you pointers, work on those specific things, then go back for more tidbits. Even the best shooters have someone who coaches them. Most people can learn to shoot to some level on their own, but starting correctly at the beginning will get you better faster.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Bucks is right, start with good habits. I can tell you first hand that it's far easier to build a good habit than to correct a bad habit.

What level of coaching you need depends on where you want to go in archery. The higher level you want to shoot, the more coaching you need.


----------



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you! I'm reading everything I can find online but I know there's no substitute for having someone right there with you. I'll ask around and see if I can find a good coach in my area, sooner rather than later.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Start with one early. Learn good form to start with. Much harder to break bad habits.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually you don't break bad habits.

You create new habits.


.02


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The best times to find and work with a coach are from the beginning if you know it's something you are going to be serious about because you want a good start, and then when you're in a slump. When you're in a slump, having a second set of eyes can be valuable. Especially if it's the same set that see's you shoot or has worked with you in the past to know your manerisms. 

If you can't find anyone local or affordable let me know. I also have some reading material and video material on my website that you could look through as well. 

My email is under the contact tab if you ever have any questions.


----------



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm absolutely addicted already and was leaning towards finding a coach soon. Thank you all for the confirmation!

RCR - Thank you for the response and offer to help. I've read thru some of your articles several times already and have found them very useful. I'm sure I'll read them another dozen times at least. I'll get in contact with you if I have trouble finding a coach locally.

Thanks again!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Kaylish said:


> I'm absolutely addicted already and was leaning towards finding a coach soon. Thank you all for the confirmation!
> 
> RCR - Thank you for the response and offer to help. I've read thru some of your articles several times already and have found them very useful. I'm sure I'll read them another dozen times at least. I'll get in contact with you if I have trouble finding a coach locally.
> 
> Thanks again!


You're very welcome and I'm glad they're helping! 

Welcome to the addiction ;-)


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaylish said:


> I'm absolutely addicted already and was leaning towards finding a coach soon. Thank you all for the confirmation!
> 
> RCR - Thank you for the response and offer to help. I've read thru some of your articles several times already and have found them very useful. I'm sure I'll read them another dozen times at least. I'll get in contact with you if I have trouble finding a coach locally.
> 
> Thanks again!


Have you considered a online coach?

There is member here who goes by the screen name Padgett shoot him a message he can help I guarantee it.

He can't be right there with you but you can send him pictures. For me he required pictures of my anchor grip and stance he is very honest as well as straight forward.

Padgett can help you as he has helped and helping so many others like me.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

these two books will help a lot if you have not purchased them yet. idiot proof archery by Bernie pellerite and core archery by larry wise .those two books along with learning to shoot a hinge will make a huge difference in archery for you. to bad you did not live in my area I would help you for free I have a coaching certificate and have help some people win state titles, my son shot high scores 300 55-57 x`s alot and some 60 x games too. good luck,Pete53 just remember its not always the bow or bow tuning its the Indian


----------



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you Pete! I'll look into those books.


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Another possibility is local archery clubs. Mine is 10 minutes from my home and only $100 per year. You will meet archers from every level, and each new friend you make is a free coach!

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------

